# Apparently Rat tail fescue!



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Finding this stuff during a fire pit area Reno. 
It's in full sun mostly. What do you all think?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Not orchardgrass, looks more like rattail fescue. I've seen those in my untreated lawn edge areas.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> Not orchardgrass, looks more like rattail fescue. I've seen those in my untreated lawn edge areas.


Do you know if an early pre emergent can stop it in the future? Or any other advise?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It's an annual weed. I searched online and could did not find any preM only postM chemical controls such as glyphosate.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

If it's an annual, then I would bet that prodiamine or dithiopyr would prevent it.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

It looks like it dies off on its own and starts from seed every year, so maybe PreM is the only option? I gotta figure out the best time to tackle it.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I found preM Snapshot (trifluralin) labeled for rattail fescue.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

It says not recommended for turfgrasses on the second page. I wonder how much affect it would have on turf?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Zcape35 said:


> It says not recommended for turfgrasses on the second page. I wonder how much affect it would have on turf?


Good catch reading the label fine print. I guess that AI is too strong for turfgrass. Might be okay if using in a localized area or on lawn border areas.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

[/quote]
Good catch reading the label fine print. I guess that AI is too strong for turfgrass. Might be okay if using in a localized area or on lawn border areas.
[/quote]

Looks like it's the only option. It's tough because it's very unsightly. I'll have to give it a shot, I guess worse case I'll have to reseed those areas in the Spring. 
Are you going to put it down? What is your timing going to be?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I currently use Dithiopyr preM in the spring and Pendimethalin in the fall, actually first year doing a fall preM.

Spring - Normally I would target the spring preM when soil temp warms to ~55F (mid-March average), but I typically do late winter dormant overseed so I have to wait till I've mowed the new grass at least twice before applying the preM which is about mid-April. Dithiopr has early crabgrass postM control so I can wait a little longer to apply.

Fall - I plan to apply when soil temp cools to ~70F (Late September average).

The rattail fescue I notice grows in the wooded natural areas surrounding my lawn. Weeds growing close to the lawn border I either hand-pull them or spray Mirimichi Green PRO Weed Control.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I've been bagging for a while due to fungus so hopefully that held some seeds at bay. I think I'm gonna do a Reno and from now on just kill it as soon as I see it and patch with PRG if it's a big area. 
It is unsightly and is killing me! 
It is odd how it grows mostly around the edges even along sidewalks. I have some randomly in the middle too.


----------

